# Focus Whistler2 3.9 2019 E Mountain Bike - Help required please!



## mtune1971 (24 Sep 2019)

Hi I have just purchased the above bike, and have searched all the manuals, on google, the Focus website, but cannot find the answer.

On the handlebars there is a silver and blue switch, but i am unsure what it actually does?

Is it to lock the wheels or maybe lock the battery in place? 








many thanks,

michael


----------



## Jenkins (24 Sep 2019)

Is there a wire coming out of the other side of the switch and where does it lead to? Pictures show this bike has a fork lock-out so perhaps this is the switch for that.


----------



## Pale Rider (24 Sep 2019)

Lock out for what I think is a Suntour suspension fork.

It doesn't fully lock the fork, but does reduce travel significantly,

The idea is to prevent the front from bobbing while climbing, particularly out of the saddle.

Not much point on an ebike on which most riders climb seated.


----------



## fossyant (24 Sep 2019)

Fork lock out, or eject button.


----------



## Skanker (24 Sep 2019)

It’s not something to control the groove go motor is it? That should have some kind of switch for assist level.


----------



## mtune1971 (25 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Lock out for what I think is a Suntour suspension fork.
> 
> It doesn't fully lock the fork, but does reduce travel significantly,
> 
> ...




Thanks for everyone's help. I think it might be for this. Can't wait to get out on it for the first time this weekend. Cheers.


----------



## mtune1971 (26 Sep 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Lock out for what I think is a Suntour suspension fork.
> 
> It doesn't fully lock the fork, but does reduce travel significantly,
> 
> ...




thank you, there is a wire from it to the front wheel, so i guess this is what is for.


----------

